# is my tank too deep for a cory?



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

hey guys is my 26 gallon bowfront too deep for cories? it's about 20 inches deep. ty


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Doesn't seem like there would be any problem, just make sure you get some sinking food for them or whatever.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

I believe a tank can be deep as you can want as they spend most of their time on the bottom of the tank. That may be a 26g tall because my 55g is 21" deep.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Cories will occasionally come to the surface. All my cories do it and I keep 4 types.

That tank will be fine. If its a bowfront, I would think it would be shorter than 20 inches, as my 55g is only 18 inches tall. Either way, it will be ok though.


----------



## Carl (Jul 7, 2005)

There shouldn't be any problems, just make sure that the food doesn't all get eaten before it gets to the bottom.


----------

